# Hard Deck Starts when??



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am wondering when the ice gets safe at some reservoirs. Historically I have been getting out around new years, but was wondering if a Thanksgiving outing was possible? Scofield generally seems to be the first, but was wondering if any body had general estimates of when the ice is safe first at either Scofield, Huntington Reservoir, Currant Creek, Strawberry, Rockport, East Canyon.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

If the weather holds, a Thanksgiving outing is VERY possible. A few reservoirs near Malad will have safe ice by then. Depends on geography. Some of those ponds (and local lakes) sit in deep pockets and hold the colder air better, but bigger bodies like Strawberry will have a few scary inches in the bays, but nothing substantial by Thanksgiving.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Ice is safe when it gets thick enough. It gets thick enough when the weather is calm and cold enough. If you're lucky and this is a "normal" year you should be able to hit the hard deck at Huntington by Thanksgiving, Scofield and Current by early December, Strawberry and the rest by about Christmas time. Just be patient and pay attention to the drive-by and fishing reports on this and other forums and you too will be on the cutting edge of the ice season. I believe some of the road access Uinta lakes are already capped and may be fishable soon.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

fishnate said:


> I believe some of the road access Uinta lakes are already capped and may be fishable soon.


+1 Just checked the pics from '09. Uintas for sure on Turkey Day!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks - This is only my 3rd year Ice fishing - and as said by the time I've gotten out - everywhere but Jordanelle has been safe. I wanted to go to Huntington once last year, but as I asked around it was too late - would have been 3 feet of ice!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fishnate said:


> Ice is safe when it gets thick enough. It gets thick enough when the weather is calm and cold enough. If you're lucky and this is a "normal" year you should be able to hit the hard deck at Huntington by Thanksgiving, Scofield and Current by early December, Strawberry and the rest by about Christmas time. Just be patient and pay attention to the drive-by and fishing reports on this and other forums and you too will be on the cutting edge of the ice season.* I believe some of the road access Uinta lakes are already capped and may be fishable soon.*


I doubt it fishnate, I was there a few weeks ago and saw no ice. Friday I was up to 9500 feet and saw no ice and very little snow. Of course....this week might change all that.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

We fished Scofield last year on 12/5 (first ice), Strawberry around the 25th of December. We fish Idaho earlier though.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

We fished Scofield and Huntington last year on Black Friday for what its worth.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I did the unitas last year on black friday on 8" of ice... Hoping to get up there again this year before they close the gates.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> ...when the ice is safe first at either Scofield, Huntington Reservoir, Currant Creek, Strawberry, Rockport, East Canyon.


Can't speak to those bodies of water but on Hyrum last year Christmas Eve and a week or so later on Pineview...with this weather if it holds (cold during the day and at night) think'n ice fish'n will be here sooner for all us 'now' ice fish'n anglers with a 'hole in the ice with this 3' pole...'whose got the bait whose got the :O--O: '...... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've hit Palisade on my birthday, the last two years (12-23) and it had "enough" ice. First year, about 3-4" and last year had 4 or 5.

I heard Silver Lake at Brighton is already capped. If you've got a lift pass or some snowshoes...

Oh yeah, and that one taboo lake in Rich County tends to cap pretty early. In '08, I think I remember reading that it had a thin sheet, just after Halloween. '08 was a freak year though.


----------

